
Why Slack’s CEO says he's not worried about Microsoft - kaisix
https://www.protocol.com/slack-ceo-redesign-microsoft-competition
======
notlukesky
I have been using using Zoom and Slack for over 5 years or so and it is
astonishing to me that companies like Microsoft cannot copy their UX at some
level at least. I had my first interaction last week with Microsoft Teams and
it was dreadful. The registration and sign up is an act of frustration and
beyond friction compared to modern apps like Slack and Zoom. I would fire the
IT team that picked those products.

If I was Microsoft I would invest in UX. But maybe their customers don’t care
about frustration and there is selection bias there.

